# Eclipse PlugIn Apache Studio als download



## reibi (4. Jul 2008)

Hallo 

ich möchte gerne das Eclipse Plugin(also nicht die ganze Applikation) Apache Directory Studio irgendwo herunterladen. 

Auf der Homepage von Apche Directory Studio kann man das auch; aber leider nur als Update-Seite. 

http://directory.apache.org/studio/downloads.html


Schlecht wenn man kein Zugriff aufs Netz hat.

Gibts da ne Möglichkeit?

;-)


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jul 2008)

Du kannst die Update Site auch als Mensch verwenden um dort etwas herunterzuladen.


> Schlecht wenn man kein Zugriff aufs Netz hat.


Schäm dich  :wink:


----------



## reibi (4. Jul 2008)

Hallo Wildcard

das sind nur Jarfiles drin... wenn ich diese auspacke, dann find ich dort auf jeden fall nicht so ne Struktur-->

eclipse/features
eclipse/plugins

Haste vielleicht ne Idee wie mans doch brauchen kann ? 

;-)


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jul 2008)

http://directory.apache.org/studio/update/1.x/site.xml

Hier siehst du die URLs zu allen PlugIns, Features. Die musst du dann manuell in plugins/ features/ einsortieren.


----------



## reibi (4. Jul 2008)

Hallo Wildcard

Habs so gemacht und auch hinbekommen ... Danke ;-)

Nur leider klappts wiedermal bei Eclipse 3.4 NICHT! (bei 3.3 gehts prima)


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jul 2008)

Gib den Leuten ein wenig Zeit um auf die neue Eclipse Version zu portieren, das passiert nunmal nicht in einer Nacht.
Mit meiner Anwendung hänge ich zB noch auf Eclipse 3.2 fest (wird aber in den nächsten Wochen auf 3.4 portiert).


----------



## reibi (4. Jul 2008)

Grundsätzlich hast Du recht. Man will immer alles gleich auf das Neuste umstellen. Teilweise um up3Date zu sein, aber auch aus Neugier, was denn das neue 3.4 so kann. 

Übrigens hab ichs doch irgendwie hinbekommen, das Ding unter 3.4 zum laufen zu kriegen. 

Habs ja erst im 3.3 zum Laufen bekommen und bin dann mit dem Workspace zu 3.4 umgezogen. Und da müssen sich wohl einige Einstellungen erhalten haben, welche sich im Workspace abgespeichert haben.

ZB Perspektiveneinstellungen usw. speichert er dort ab.


Nun zieht er auf jeden Fall auch von 3.4 das PlugIn richtig an.

;-)

Danke trotzdem für die guten Tips, auf die ich allein ja nie gekommen wäre


----------

